# Schaltschrank für China?



## PeterEF (10 September 2004)

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und eventuelle einen Hinweis auf beachtenswerte Unterlagen zum Thema?

Peter


----------



## Ralf (10 September 2004)

1) Google mal nach 'CCC', China Compulsory Certification
2) Des weiteren: Transport vorher von China erfahrenen Spediteur anbieten lassen, Holzkisten müssen vorher begast werden, um irgendwelche Holzwürmer oder sowas totzukriegen (kein Scherz)

Nachtrag:

Ich hatte mal vor einem Jahr damit zu tun, anbei auszüge aus seinerzeitiger Elektropost:
soeben habe ich noch eine Zusatz-Info gefunden, die mir bislang entgangen war (siehe folgenden Text):





"Aufgrund einer Veröffentlichung der Wirtschaftskammer Österreich wurden wir

auf den Umstand aufmerksam, dass ab 1. August 2003 diverse elektrische und

elektronische Komponenten, die in China in Verkehr gebracht werden, ein neu

geschaffenes Prüfzeichen (China Compulsory Certification, kurz CCC) besitzen

müssen (siehe http://portal.wko.at/dst_sz_Details.asp?snid=39111 ).



Weitere Nachfragen unserer Vertretung in China haben ergeben, dass zwar

komplette Maschinen von dieser Regelung (noch) nicht betroffen sind, jedoch

Einzelkomponenten, die als Ersatzteile geliefert werden!"

**************

***************************************************************
Von   : Siemens AG  -- Niederspannungs-Schalttechnik
(From): Technical Assistance
Tel.  : +49(0)9131/743833
Fax   : +49(0)9131/742899
e-mail: NST.Technical-Assistance@siemens.com
Name: Ludmila Stupp

Datum : 13.Jun.2003
(Date)
**************************************************************
**************************************************************
Fallnummer (Casenumber): siehe Betreff
Ihre Frage zu (Your question to) : ALLGEMEIN von (from) : 12.06.2003
15:29:54

Frage zur ccc Classifizierung von Schützen. Bitte Rr.
**************************************************************
Unsere Empfehlung (Our recommendation):

Hallo Hr. Stäter,
hier den Suchpfad für CCC-Approbation im Internet
-------------------------
Eine Vielzahl der Zertifikate ist bereits im Internet hinterlegt.
Unter folgender Internetseite finden Sie die CCC-Approbationen der
Niederspannungs-Schaltgeräte von Siemens (z.B. der Geräte SIRIUS 3R):
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/csinfo/livelink.exe
Folgende Begriffe sind zu wählen:
------------------------------------------
1.Seite 
'Produkt Support'
------------------------------------------
2.Seite
'Suche in Produkt Support'
------------------------------------------
3.Seite
'Experten-Suche'
------------------------------------------
4.Seite
- im Fenster 'Dokumentenart' den Begriff 'Approbationen' wählen
- im Fenster 'Appro.Gruppe /-stelle' den Begriff 'Sonstiges' wählen
- im Fenster 'Bestellnummer' 3R zusammen mit * Symbol (z:B. 3R*) eingeben
(Grossschreibung und das hochgesetzte Sternchen sind wichtig!)
- alle anderen Fenster ignorieren
- Taste 'Suchen' betätigen
------------------------------------------
5.Seite
Scrollen, bis das gewünschte Produkt erscheint, dieses anklicken und nach
Erscheinen der pdf-Datei ausdrucken
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------

Außerdem noch einige Infos über die Zertifizierung allgemein:

Ab dem 01.Mai.2003 als Stichtag müssen alle Produkte, die nach China
geliefert werden, mit einem CCC-Zeichen versehen sein.
------------------------------------------
Mit dem neuen Zertifizierungssystem China Compulsory Certification (CCC) für
ausgewählte Produkte soll ein einheitlicher Standard in der VR China
geschaffen werden, damit die Gleichbehandlung von in- und ausländischen
Unternehmen und ihrer Waren gemäß den WTO Regeln gewährleistet werden. 
CCC ist am 1. Mai 2002 in Kraft getreten und ersetzt die bisher geltenden
Zeichen CCEE (China Commission for Conformity of Electric Equipment) für
inländische Produkte und CCIB (China Commodity Inspection Bureau) für
importierte Produkte. 
Die erste Liste von Produkten, die das neue Zertifizierungssystem
durchlaufen müssen, umfasst 132 Waren, die in 19 Gruppen eingeteilt sind.
Von der alten Liste wurden 16 Produktkategorien der "medical supersonic
devices" gelöscht. Zehn Produktkategorien sind hinzugekommen, das sind
insbesondere jene unter "safety glass for building and construction". 
Die 19 Gruppen umfassen: 
Electrical wires and cables (5 categories) 
Switches for circuits, installation protective and connection devices (6
categories) 
Low-voltage electrical apparatus (9 categories) 
Small power motors (1 category) 
Electric tools (16 categories) 
Welding machines (15 categories) 
Household and similar electrical appliances (18 categories) 
Audio and video apparatus (16 categories) 
Information technology equipment (IT) (12 categories) 
Lighting apparatus (2 categories) 
Telecommunication terminal equipment (9 categories) 
Motor vehicles and safety parts (4 categories) 
Motor vehicles and tyres (3 categories) 
Safety glasses (3 categories) 
Agricultural machinery (1 category) 
Latex products (1 category) 
Medical devices (7 categories) 
Fire fighting equipment (3 categories) 
Detectors for intruder alarm systems (1 category) 

Boiler, Druckbehälter und Sicherheitsarmaturen sind von der Änderung nicht
betroffen. Sie unterliegen weiterhin der SQLO-Zulassung. 
Nach derzeitigem Stand werden in einer Übergangsperiode bis zum 1. Mai 2003
beide Systeme noch gemeinsam existieren. Spätestens ab diesem Zeitpunkt
müssen die in der Liste aufgeführten Produkte nach der neuen Regelung
zertifiziert sein, um importiert und in der VR China vertrieben werden zu
können. 
Zuständig für das Management und die Koordinierung der Zertifizierungs- und
Zulassungsaktivitäten ist die China National Accreditation Administration
(CNCA). Sie ist unterhalb der staatlichen Qualitätsüberwachungsinstitution
der State General Administration for Quality Supervision and Inspection and
Quarantine (AQSIQ) angesiedelt. 
Folgende Schritte sind für die Zertifizierung einzuhalten: 
Antragstellung bei der chinesischen Behörde 
Typprüfung in einem akkreditierten Labor 
Fertigungsstättenbesichtigung durch chinesische Inspektoren 
Zertifikatserstellung 
Genehmigung zur Verwendung des Prüfzeichens oder Erwerb von Aufklebern 
Jährliche Folgeinspektionen 
Das Logo von CCC ist ein schwarzes Design auf weißem Hintergrund und darf
nur von CNCA bzw. von einem CNCA beauftragten Unternehmen gedruckt werden. 
Die Antragstellung kann nur bei beauftragten Agenturen gestellt werden.
Diese informieren gleichzeitig über die Richtlinien der Zertifizierung. 
Die Beantragung für die Zertifizierung kann mehrere Monate lang dauern.
Sollte eine Teilung von Einheiten vorgesehen sein, wird nur die GB-Norm oder
IEC-Norm akzeptiert. Für die Umschreibung von der EU-Norm in die IEC-Norm
entstehen allerdings weitere Kosten, die sich je nach Produktgruppen
unterscheiden. 
Adressen in Deutschland: 
China Council for the Promotion of International Trade (CCPIT) 
China Chamber of International Commerce (CCOIC) 
Düsseldorfer Str. 14 
60329 Frankfurt 
Telefon 069/23 53 73 
Tefefax 069/23 53 75 
CCIC Bremen GmbH
Nettelbeckstr. 31 
28201 Bremen 
Telefon 0421/17 10 71 oder 55 40 79 
Telefax 0421/1 86 82 
Dienstleister, bei denen man die Zertifizierung beantragen kann: 
Cooperative Service China-Customs Inspection GmbH (CSCCI) 
Rütscher Str. 209-211 
52070 Aachen 
Telefon 0241/88 80 -377 oder - 798 oder -266 
Telefax 0241/88 80 379 
E-Mail jiao@chinacustom.de, 
http://www.chinacustom.de 
TÜV Rheinland Product Safety GmbH
www.int-app.tuv.com
Ansprechperson in Stuttgart: 
Martina Neumann 
Telefon 0711/22 86 70 
Telefax 0711/28 86 733
Ansprechpartner/in: Sonia Biller Tel: (0941) 5694-228 

Quelle:
http://www.ihk-regensburg.de/aktuelles_daten.cfm?Publishid=36140&back=aktu.c
fm

Stand: 14.01.2003
------------------------------------- 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ludmila Stupp
**************************************************************
Hinweis: Unsere Empfehlung bzw. die hierin beschriebenen Eigenschaften der
Produkte stellen Leistungsbeschreibungen / Leistungsmerkmale dar, nicht aber
Garantien im Sinne von § 443/444 oder § 639 BGB.

**************************************************************
Hilfe über Internet

Ein Klick auf  "Produkt Support" unter
http://www.siemens.de/automation/service&support hilft Ihnen in vielen
Fällen weiter. Hier finden Sie u. a. einen Frage-Antwort-Katalog mit über
2500 Einträgen, der Sie direkt zum Ziel führt. Schnell und mit System.
Technical Assistance der Niederspannungs-Schalttechnik im Internet:
http://www.siemens.de/lowvoltage/technical-assistance
oder über das A&D CD-Portal (Niederspannungsschalttechnik-Portal)
http://www.siemens.de/lowvoltage


----------



## Markus (10 September 2004)

bei der elektrokonstuktion muss an die höheren temperaturen gadacht werden. ist die halle klimatisiert?
ansonsten ein klimagerät auf den schrank...


----------



## PeterEF (13 September 2004)

Dankeschön, ich glaub wir haben jetzt erstmal genug zu recherchieren. Allerdings tauchen immer mehr Fragen auf: in dieser Liste mit den verschiedenen Produktgruppen z.B. taucht sowas wie eine SPS überhaupt nicht auf...

Peter


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

*Netzaufbau in China*

Hallo!

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie in China das Stromnetz aufgebaut ist?!
Nach meinen Unterlagen haben die dort 3*380V 50Hz bzw. 1phasig 220V. Was ich nicht herausbekommen habe ist, ob beim Drehstromnetz ein Neutralleiter üblich ist. Weiss da jemand bescheid?

Ralf


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

*Kommt drauf an wo`s in China hingestellt werden soll*

Hallo,

also dort wo ich 3 Anlagen (Stadt: Jinan Bezirk: Schandong, ca. 700 km südlich von Peking) letztes Jahr inklusive Schaltschränke verbaut habe, war das Netz eigentlich das gleiche wie hier in D. Also 3-phasig + N + PE 50 Hz 380 V oder 1-phasig 220 V. Aber ich denke sobald man etwas mehr in das Land (in westliche Richtung) hineinkommt, kann das dort schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Am Rand vom Ozean kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, das das E-Netz fotschrittlicher ist.

Aber die Infos müsstest du doch auch von deinem Kunden dort erhalten ?!


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2004)

*Kommt drauf an wo`s in China hingestellt werden soll*

Hallo,

also dort wo ich 3 Anlagen (Stadt: Jinan Bezirk: Schandong, ca. 700 km südlich von Peking) letztes Jahr inklusive Schaltschränke verbaut habe, war das Netz eigentlich das gleiche wie hier in D. Also 3-phasig + N + PE 50 Hz 380 V oder 1-phasig 220 V. Aber ich denke sobald man etwas mehr in das Land (in westliche Richtung) hineinkommt, kann das dort schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Am Rand vom Ozean kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, das das E-Netz fotschrittlicher ist.

Aber die Infos müsstest du doch auch von deinem Kunden dort erhalten ?!


----------



## Ralle79 (3 Dezember 2004)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht der einzigste bin!

Habe heute das erste Mal von einem China-Zertifikat gehört und siehe da, die bestehen sogar darauf, sonst läuft da bei ganzen neuen Anlagen scheinbar gar nichts mehr.

Scheinbar handelt es sich dann um das hier erwähnte CCC!

Ich glaub das sind Stromnetz und Klima das kleinere übel.

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass der Schaltschrankbauer schon ein Zertifikat haben muss, oder muss der Schaltschrank dann nur von einer Firma mit Zertifikat abgenommen werden?

Sehr komisches Thema.


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2004)

kann mir nicht vorstellen das das mit dem zertifikat so wichtig ist.
deutsche firmen die hier niederlassungen haben legen sicher wert auf so etwas. aber die chinesen halten meist sogar den schaltschrank um die bauteile herum für überflüssig...

was man bei einem schaltschrank für china eventuell auch beachten sollte ist die anordnung der bediehnelemte, die dürfen gerne 10cm tiefer sein. die leute sind nicht gerade riesen...

viele grüße aus shanghai!
markus


----------



## PeterEF (6 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,



> Habe heute das erste Mal von einem China-Zertifikat gehört und siehe da, die bestehen sogar darauf, sonst läuft da bei ganzen neuen Anlagen scheinbar gar nichts mehr.
> .....
> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass der Schaltschrankbauer schon ein Zertifikat haben muss, oder muss der Schaltschrank dann nur von einer Firma mit Zertifikat abgenommen werden?



Bist Du sicher, das das bei neuen Anlagen auch gilt? Mein Stand der Dinge:
-komplette neue Anlagen dürfen errichtet werden, ob mit oder ohne CCC (dafür gibt es aber je nach Industriezweig und Analgentyp andere Genehmigungshürden)
-beim Import einzelner Komponenten müssen diese CCC haben
-der Schaltschrankbauer spielt keine Rolle, nur die verbauten Komponenten benötigen das Zertifikat

Insgesamt gesehen aber sehr verwirrend die Sache. Zum Glück hab ich noch ein paar Wochen Zeit, bis das Thema aktuell wird....

Schönen Tag, Peter


----------



## Ralle79 (6 Dezember 2004)

Habe mich jetzt auch mal informiert!

Das Problem ist nicht der kompette Schaltschrank sondern dann die Nachlieferung einzelner Teile diese müssen dann CCC haben und diese sollte natürlich dann auch beim Bau schon berücksichtig werden.


----------

